# Harlequin Rasbora vs Neon tetra with cherry shrimp



## catfat (Aug 28, 2010)

I am currently setting up a heavily planted 20 long tank walstad style. Im to the point where I can add fish and shrimp now. I think I have read just about every shrimp safe fish thread but still cannot decide what would be better. I have found more information on neons and the cherrys both negative and positive results. I have found less information on the harlequins tank mates with cherry shrimp, but the posts that I have read were positive. I understand that there is a high possibility of baby shrimp deaths but between the two what would be a safer choice. I was watching both today at the fish store neons seem more peaceful but I have read posts saying not to place them with the cherry shrimp. The harlequins are more hyper and viscious at feeding time kind of contradicts that postive posts i have seen about that combination. I have kept both types of fish but just not with shrimp before. The tank will only be shrimp and around a 10 fish school of whatever would be safer.


----------



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

Hmm, I have never had any shrimp but I can tell you that the Harlequin Rasboras I have stay in the upper half of the tank very rarely do they ever get lower so I would think they would do fine but again I have never had shrimp .


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

rasbora, tetra, and any other omnivorous fish will eat *anything* that can fit in their mouth especially when they are starving.
only Ottocinclus safe for shrimp


----------



## catfat (Aug 28, 2010)

SuperWen said:


> rasbora, tetra, and any other omnivorous fish will eat *anything* that can fit in their mouth especially when they are starving.
> only Ottocinclus safe for shrimp


I have read most of the shrimp safe threads and I do understand that ottos are the only 100% safe fish. I am asking however of the 2 what is the opinion on what type would be the safer fish.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

catfat said:


> I am asking however of the 2 what is the opinion on what type would be the safer fish.


both are same, 
I suggest you to use dwarf cory since their mouth is very small. I think dwarf cory will be fit in your shrimp tank, and they are schooling fish as well


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> both are same,
> I suggest you to use dwarf cory since their mouth is very small. I think dwarf cory will be fit in your shrimp tank, and they are schooling fish as well


 
I got a few dwarf cories and they just ate the sh*t out of a batch of baby RCS haha. Oh well. Excuse for me to set up a preggo quarantine tank


----------



## stpierce (Jun 14, 2011)

I have had neons and harlequins in a planted 29 with ghost shrimp (I know they're not RCS but they did survive). I would suggest neons because mine were slightly smaller and more mild mannered. I think you will lose fry with either but be able to maintain a colony with both in a 20 gallon unless you have tons of neons. I now keep Cory. Pygmaeus in my RCS/Tiger shrimp tank, I have never seen a sign of aggression from them.


----------



## oaksw12 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a 75g with cherry shrimp and about a dozen neons & a dozen harlequins. I started with about 2 dozen cherry shrimp in December and am up to 10 dozen or so now. Don't know if any were eaten along the way, but I keep the fish well fed and have a number of caves and tons of grass and plants for the shrimp to hide in. I don't see any of the fish bothering the shrimp, even when they're out in the open. Just my experience, might be different for others.


----------

